# Satoh beaver s370



## donp815 (May 27, 2012)

Where can I find a muffler for my Beaver S370? TIA for all info!


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

I am trying to find fuel injectors for my S370


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Try a Mitsubishi or Cub Cadet dealer. The Satoh are Mitsubishi tractors.


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks. We purchased the tractor about 2 months ago. Got it to run 1 time and now will not start. Plenty of black smoke LOL. i will give it a try


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The first items to check on these compact tractors are the fuel filter, the fuel shutoff valve, and the fuel condensation drain if it is so equipped.

Black smoke is a good sign, means that you have enough compression to fire the mix. I suspect the fuel filter is clogged, very common after a tractor sets for a time.


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Some history, we replaced the starter, battery, drained the fuel tank, replaced the filter and bled the system. That is why I am looking for injectors


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Are you sure the glow plugs are working? I'd suspect an issue there more than with injectors.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The pre-heaters are critical on one of these indirect injection engines, so do make sure they are working.

Also, never use starting fluid to try to start a modern engine such as this, as it will explode when it reaches any working pre-heater units. 

Starting fluid also explodes in the cylinder instead of being a controlled burn, and that causes the top piston ring to torque roll into the cylinder walls and knocks the upper outside corner off the compression ring resulting in low compression. Making the engine starting fluid dependent for all starting.

The Mitsubishi engine uses an injection pump that sometimes it is necessary to sequentially crack the injector pressure lines one at a time, just loose enough that the injection pump will push the air out of the lines as the engine is cranked with the starter. 

This is a one line at a time operation, and each line is just barely loosened at the top pressure fitting on the injector, then tightened up as soon as bubbles quit and fuel starts spraying. Do not stop the cranking operation until the line is re-tightened or they will just air lock again. 

Do not crank on the starter more than 20 seconds without giving it time to cool.

Generally what will happen is the tractor will then start and run on one cylinder, and it may then clear the other injectors and begin to run on all cylinders. Or, it may be necessary to clear more than one fuel injection line before it runs on all cylinders.

Be real careful, as the pressure in those lines can still blow right through skin on hands and kill a person from diesel poisoning.

Also be sure there are no sources of heat or flame that can ignite the diesel spray as it is clearing the injection lines. Atomized diesel fuel will explode when it hits any source of ignition.


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

I am glad you are so helpful and your knowledge is appreciated. I will double check the glow plugs. They seem to be new and the "indicator" lamp glows. We may have hurt the starter as we ran it more than 20 seconds. I know better than to use a starting fluid, hoping the previous owner did too!


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Update: I double checked the glow plugs and they read 1.1 ohms and they are getting voltage in start and preheat positions. I cracked the injector lines 1 at a time to get the air out. # 2 cylinder is getting fuel, # 1 is is getting less than #2. This does not look good to me. Your thoughts please


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Found a muffler

http://stores.ebay.com/Tractor-Parts-Cheap/Satoh-/_i.html?_fsub=9596751013

Lew


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

donp815 said:


> Where can I find a muffler for my Beaver S370? TIA for all info!


Found a muffler

http://stores.ebay.com/Tractor-Parts-Cheap/Satoh-/_i.html?_fsub=9596751013


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

I do not recall the ohm reading for good glow plugs on the Satoh engine. Each one should be the same and burned out plugs will read zero. Probably in good shape. You can double check one by removing it and applying 12 volts and seeing if it starts smoking.

Some of the engines had a solenoid on the injection pump that would fail to open and that restricts fuel to shut them down. Not sure if yours is electric like that or mechanical, but be sure the fuel is on at the injection pump.

If you are getting fuel at one cylinder, I would bleed another injector line and then try to start the tractor. Once they get fuel they will start and run rough even if only one cylinder is firing. Make sure your throttle is a hair above idle, so it gets enough fuel to actually run. You can work you way down the line and bleed the others with the engine running until it is firing evenly on all cylinders.


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

As I was bleeding the lines, the engine slowed down while the line was bleeding. sped up when i tightened the line. This was the same for both lines. Seemed like it just not fast enough to start. The exhaust pipes were even getting warm as if the engine was firing. I ordered another starter because i think we may have damaged this one trying to start it. i hope we can somehow repay you for your patience and time. Until then thank you
Lew


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Slowing down with the line cracked and then speeding up with it tightened would lead me to believe that it is trying to run on those cylinders. Usual cause of such symptoms is insufficient fuel. 

If you disconnect the fuel line from the tank does it flow fuel freely? If not, you may have algae buildup at the intake screen in the tank. 

If there is plenty of fuel flow, the filter is clear, and fuel is blasting out of the injector lines where they are cracked loose for bleeding, it is time to check that the valves are properly adjusted.

If the exhaust is getting warm, the engine is combusting diesel, but either not getting enough to actually run or not getting enough air through the intake (valves too loose or too tight, air filter clogged, mouse nest in intake).


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

We were doing real good until I read "fuel blasting". Dripping is more like it. I will start from the tank and go to the pump and make sure it is open. Thanks
Lew
P.S. I found a pump if you think it is bad


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Do not set about buying a new injection pump until you have fully verified the fuel is flowing freely. Then, if everything is good and the pump is the problem it would probably be the best option to take the old pump to a fuel injection pump rebuilder and just have it rebuilt. I do not trust used injection pumps unless they come as certified rebuilt units from a reputable source.


----------



## donp815 (May 27, 2012)

chevyman49 said:


> Found a muffler
> 
> http://stores.ebay.com/Tractor-Parts-Cheap/Satoh-/_i.html?_fsub=9596751013


Thanks Chevyman. At the price of the parts posted, I think I would be ahead to just dismantle the 350 and sell it piece by piece. LOL Thanks again!!


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Some of these parts can be fabricated. I work at a weld and fab shop and have done just that. Just a thought


----------



## donp815 (May 27, 2012)

Am in process of doing just that. All I have is a little wire welder and drill press to work with. Unfortunately, weather turned cold before I could really get started. No heat in garage. Suggestion for main part of muffler??? The 3" pipe I was planning on using for body is too heavy. TIA for any suggestions.


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

Sorry for the long time, but wanted to be sure before I troubled you. I cleaned the tank, another filter and new lines. Ended up towing the tractor to get it started but it worked. It took several trys but finally it caught and it has started every time since. I am in debt to you for your time and advice. Thank you ever so much. We are now getting the 3 point hitch in good working order. I am drawing up some plans to get the PTO running in the right direction.
Again Thanks a lot

Lew and Dustin


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

RC Wells said:


> Do not set about buying a new injection pump until you have fully verified the fuel is flowing freely. Then, if everything is good and the pump is the problem it would probably be the best option to take the old pump to a fuel injection pump rebuilder and just have it rebuilt. I do not trust used injection pumps unless they come as certified rebuilt units from a reputable source.



Sorry for the long time, but wanted to be sure before I troubled you. I cleaned the tank, another filter and new lines. Ended up towing the tractor to get it started but it worked. It took several trys but finally it caught and it has started every time since. I am in debt to you for your time and advice. Thank you ever so much. We are now getting the 3 point hitch in good working order. I am drawing up some plans to get the PTO running in the right direction.
Again Thanks a lot

Lew and Dustin
chevyman49 is online now Report Post


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

My rear wheel rims are pretty well rusted and we were hoping someone might know if these are the same bolt pattern as the Satoh 370 Beaver. 2 wheel drive
Thanks

This is a brand 16" agricultural rim. The specs are as follows: 16X8 6 BOLT WHEEL 16" Agricultural Wheel - 3500 lb. capacity - 1 1/8" positive offset, 6" bolt circle


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Case IH dealers will have replacement wheels that fit, as will any Club Cadet dealer.


----------



## chevyman49 (Feb 2, 2016)

:usa: Thanks! The tractor has been running fine, thanks for all your help. It leaks fuel due to the tank cap is broken. Hard to start when it is cold, but I bought a block heater and a friend is installing it. Now for tires, ugh. They look like the original ones!


----------

